# Spearing Shack



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone have any plans or good ideas for a spearing shack/shanty? Looking to make it some what easy to move (flat snowmobile trailer) but large enough for 2 maybe 3 people. Oh I am tring to keep it cheap to build, I have a pile of lumber and 7 sheets of plywood saved from job sites. Thanks!


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Try this. it's not real big, but maybe you could modify the plans



http://www.grove.net/~noff/iceindex.html


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

Just this morning I saw one on e-bay....I can't access e-bay from the office....stupid IT guys :rant: ....but there's on up for bid right now - you might want to either bid on it....or, at least, take a look at the six pictures (I believe it was six) that are available and maybe gleen some ideas from that! Good Luck!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Dont make it too big or you will end up with a new gun blind, like I have. Plywood sounds like troubble to me. Try luon or aluminum or vynil siding instead of plywood or osb. IMO.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

SleePac
where did you see the shack on e-bay, all I could find were portables, and one on a trailer for $6500.00


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

Uncle Al - It might be gone already...not sure - Try this routing...Sporting Goods - Ice Fishing....again, it might be gone....it was pretty sweet, though...all black to ensure no light would come in....real nice design.


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

here is a floor plan for a 4x6' shanty.


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

Uncle Al - Here's that shack up for bid on e-bay.


http://cgi.ebay.com/4x5-ft-Spear-house-Fish-House-Plywood-Ice-Fishing-House_W0QQitemZ7195145691QQcategoryZ36152QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a good source for info. and ideas.

http://hickorytech.net/~jbusby/house.html


----------

